# Galerie selbstgebauter Ghettorampen



## betonp!lz (6. November 2006)

hier gehören bilder rein,von allem was schwankt,wackelt,zerbröselt,kippt,unglaublich groß oder unglaublich klein ist,an unerdenklichen positionen steht aber gerade noch so befahrbar is!so nach dem motto je oller,je doller!

bilder von mir folgen die tage!
dann ma los!


----------



## Vollblutbiker (7. November 2006)

na dann mal los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. November 2006)

wat soll dr scheiß hier denn?


----------



## betonp!lz (7. November 2006)

ich nehm deine sig. mal wörtlich!


----------



## >>Bullet<< (7. November 2006)

Ich find das is ne gute Idee^^
Hab selber keine pics
interessiert mich aber was ihr so zu bieten habt ^^


----------



## betonp!lz (8. November 2006)

dieser thread soll der inspiration dienen,aus allem möglichen zeug was zu bauen,was man befahren kann!
so ist das gemeint!


----------



## lostnos (8. November 2006)

ja un warum dann nich da wos hingehört?sondern im bmx ?


----------



## betonp!lz (8. November 2006)

und wo gehört er hin?ins downhill-forum?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. November 2006)

Das meinte betonp!lz übrigens mit dem Thread. Ich hab den Titel mal umgeändert.


----------



## paule_p2 (9. November 2006)

das bild werden die meisten zwar schon kennen aber ich stells trozdem mal rein, das hier drin endlich was landet was ontopic is.







stand in Hockenheim
R.I.P


----------



## aurelio (10. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (10. November 2006)

da bin ich auch oft!hier mal n paar pics von unserer halle!





[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## paule_p2 (11. November 2006)

ah das drecksloch. wann wird weitergebaut?


----------



## bmx1983 (12. November 2006)

wenn wieder nägel, hämmer und genügend holz vorhanden ist.

greetz paul


----------

